# Cosina GX-1 Help



## Welland (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello, I am completely new to the world of photography and Im hoping to expand my knowledge and hopefully one day start my own business.

Right now I am saving for a DLSR but until then I though I best start with a 35mm SLR, I picked up a Cosina GX-1 for £10 and am looking for instructions online for it.

Im trying to see if the camera works but right now I am struggling to get it to simply progress and click!? I have no film in the camera and if I fiddle with the back and such it will progress once and click once. Im trying to find out if this is simply because I have no film in it, the new batteries in the wrong way round or if there is a fault with it.

Any advice would be much appreciated

Thank you

Welland


----------



## Dao (Jul 3, 2012)

You can check in this thread and see if you can locate the manual for your camera.  
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/146000-free-manuals.html


----------



## Welland (Jul 3, 2012)

Dao said:


> You can check in this thread and see if you can locate the manual for your camera.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/146000-free-manuals.html



Looked sadly no joy. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 3, 2012)

Look here http://www.butkus.org/chinon/cosina.htm also look at Petri manuals because Cosina made a camera the same for them, but there is not much to know just load a roll of film set shutter speed and aperture and fire


----------



## Welland (Jul 3, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Look here COSINA Camera Manuals also look at Petri manuals because Cosina made a camera the same for them, but there is not much to know just load a roll of film set shutter speed and aperture and fire



Still no joy. Thanks though.

What i really want to know is should I still be able to move the progress film lever all the way and fire the shutter even with out film in the camera? At this stage I'm just tryign to make sure the camera is working........


----------



## gsgary (Jul 3, 2012)

Welland said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Look here COSINA Camera Manuals also look at Petri manuals because Cosina made a camera the same for them, but there is not much to know just load a roll of film set shutter speed and aperture and fire
> ...



Some you can some you can't, get yourself so cheap Foma film off ebay Fomapan B+W 36exp 400asa Film, 5 Pk Fresh Stock | eBay  he is a first clas ebayer order in morning and you usually get it next day

put 1 in your camera and try it you can only loose £3


----------



## gsgary (Jul 3, 2012)

Welland said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Look here COSINA Camera Manuals also look at Petri manuals because Cosina made a camera the same for them, but there is not much to know just load a roll of film set shutter speed and aperture and fire
> ...



Some you can some you can't, get yourself so cheap Foma film off ebay Fomapan B+W 36exp 400asa Film, 5 Pk Fresh Stock | eBay  he is a first clas ebayer order in morning and you usually get it next day

put 1 in your camera and try it you can only loose £3


Here you go a bit research shows it is the same as Cosina CT1A
Cosina CT-1A camera manual, instruction


----------

